# Old Warsaw



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

New page, I can show more from Ochota district


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice pictures. Although there are now all these modern skyscrapers up in Warsaw, I still think the Palace of Culture building is the most impressive and certainly most iconic of Warsaw. I would love to visit the city some day.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Nice pictures. Although there are now all these modern skyscrapers up in Warsaw, I still think the Palace of Culture building is the most impressive and certainly most iconic of Warsaw. I would love to visit the city some day.



Thanks, I think the same about the palace however, the facade needs renovation


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Very elegant buildings. I love how these old buildings have been painted.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice photos. One picture perplexes me though. It's the one of the palm tree towards the beginning of this thread. Is it fake?


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Darryl said:


> Nice photos. One picture perplexes me though. It's the one of the palm tree towards the beginning of this thread. Is it fake?


Yes, this is an artificial palm 

http://www.palma.art.pl/pages/show/25

Post number 3000 :nuts:


----------

